# DODGE honoured with magazine cover photo



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Well its happened , our very own DODGE [Richo ] has been honoured by a new magazine to have the opportunity to have a photo of him fishing as the magazine cover photo . The new Magazine called "Fishing with a Differance"is a monthly publication that is aimed at the Homosexual market and it should be an instant success . Richo has long been associated with this group of fine people and has on occasion been a spokesman for his local chapter speaking out against discrimination and unfair behaviour , He is well known on his local rivers and dams for his penchant for colourful dress and never going on the water without his beloved hand mirror and makeup , and has been twice voted " Best Dressed On the Hinz Dam". Congratulations Richo , and a very big well done , were proud of you lad :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol:

And ya cant make stuff like that up


----------



## Seadog (Nov 5, 2007)

Baz you have excelled no wonder he cant catch fish hes looking in the BLOODY mirror all day :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Obviously doesn't look in the mirror when applying lippy


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

I thought he was just being sunsmart.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Congratulations Richo (or should that be Richoline). There is nuffin wrong with getting in touch with your feminine side. :shock: :shock:


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like a little bit of carpet burn on the knee :shock:
Clarkey


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Great to see you decked out in pink Richo, of course I realize that you were out celebrating Jessica Watson and her yacht, the Ella Bache return to Queensland

kp


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

StevenM said:


> Richo
> 
> these bloke are crule.
> 
> ...


And you cant fault the choice of yak. Richo for Premier!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Was a bit surprised at this scurrilous attack on my quiet and delicate nature by the resident from Sydney's Beirut district, and aided by his mate who has lurked in the shadows aiding the old IT illiterate with photo shopping skills.

Before replying I have spent time in the shed carving a few akff voodoo dolls and blunting a big thick needle for later use, and any who have aided and abetted Bazzoo in this thread ... should you experience any testicular torment in coming days you can forget medical assistance, as Dodge has your doll in hand and is applying retribution :twisted: ...in other words your balls are mine for a while ;-) while supporters will share a beer sometime.

As for the old lassie lover who started this off.
Baz when I met you and the dog last year, did you really expect me to believe that a dog needed so much sun cream on that location? it never sees the sun mate, and not to mention the look of resignation that Jerry had on his face.

Also surprised you started this discussion in view of your own leanings ...

One of the Sydney underground paddlers was kind enough to send me this picture, of you on your way to the Mardi Gras and it tells its own story... a case of pots and kettles being black you closet poof :shock:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha , did you do the photoshop yourself you old degenerate if you did , i'm super impressed. I wont reveal my source for that photo and the request that went with it to do some alterations to it ,as that secret shall stay locked in my mind forever, but it was Merlot :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> did you do the photoshop yourself you old degenerate if you did , i'm super impressed.





> One of the Sydney underground paddlers was kind enough to send me this picture


Baz, like you I cannot photoshop mate but is I said in the reply, so guess you have to look over your shoulder as my lips are sealed :twisted:

Had also sorted out your source after searching for another with evil tendencies and confirmed by reading this thread
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=6331 and suitable retribution will follow :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ross i did try as you can see to keep your identity secret , but he just wormed it out of me with promises of sexual gratification, hes an evil man Ross , a very evil man, and once he sets those beady eyes upon you with that look of lust , your gone for all money Ross totally Gone. Be afraid mate be very afraid :twisted: :twisted: :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

